

FBI can secretly turn on laptop cameras without the indicator light - umnagendra
http://gizmodo.com/fbi-can-secretly-activate-laptop-cameras-without-the-in-1478371370/@caseychan

======
keithpeter
_" The FBI's elite hacker team designed a piece of malicious software that was
to be delivered secretly when Mo signed on to his Yahoo e-mail account..."_

Quote from WP article referenced by OA

So the next Mo does not use Yahoo, alternates laptops with different OSes, and
runs some kind of process monitor.

Arms race: as the techniques get more invasive, the targets get more careful.
I don't know what the answer is.

------
TheLoneWolfling
And this is why I get annoyed when people complain about me having a band-aid
over my webcam.

(I've also got my internal mic physically disconnected.)

It's not that much trouble, and sidesteps things like this entirely.

